# Fedora Core 2 Installation



## Chocobanana (7. September 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich sag euch, mir gehts schon dermaßen auf die Nerven....unvorstellbar.

Also, ich hab die Fedora CD's runtergeladen.....beim Installieren auf einer meiner Festplatten alle Partitionen gelöscht und dann auf "Automatisches Partitionieren" gestellt. Heisst also-> die FP wo Fedora drauf soll ist komplett "roh" und die 2te ist nur eine Datenplatte, also belanglos(?).

Installieren tuts mir auch alles ordnungsgemäß, und sobald da steht

"Fedora wurde erfolgreich installiert..........Enter drücken zum rebooten"

wird das auch gemacht. Nur kommt bei jedem Systemstart

"Fehler beim Laden des Betriebssystems"

Irgendwer muss mir doch helfen können oder? So viel kann man (ich) doch gar ned falsch machen!?

Greetz und danke,

          Choco


----------



## imweasel (7. September 2004)

Hi,

also das hört sich an, als wäre dein GRUB (Bootloader) nicht richtig in den MBR geschrieben worden.

Boote nochmal mit der ersten CD an und versuch deinen Bootloader nochmal zu installieren.


----------



## Chocobanana (7. September 2004)

und wie installiere ich meinen "Grub" oder eben Bootmanager neu?

Bidde bidde helfen, sonst werf ich das Ding beim Fenster raus


----------



## MetallDragon (7. September 2004)

Ich glaube, dass dir die Kiste auf'm Schreibtisch mehr bringt als vorm Fenster... 
Probiers doch einfach mal *grub-install /dev/hda* das sollte dir den grub (so heisst der Bootloader) auf die erste Platte installieren.


//edit: voher aber noch *chroot /mnt/sysimage*  in der rescue-Umgebung eingeben.
(musste man zumindest unter RedHat 9 noch so machen)


----------

